# Popbuying



## jla1134 (Feb 15, 2011)

Since this online store has been closed  does anyone know of a online store similar to this?


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 15, 2011)

jla1134 said:


> Since this online store has been closed  does anyone know of a online store similar to this?


 
Lightake.com


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.dealextreme.com


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 15, 2011)

jla1134 said:


> Since this online store has been closed  does anyone know of a online store similar to this?


 
Wow. www.dudethisistotallynotarealsitebu...uestionthreadyoudidntneedtomakeanewthread.com
No, Seriously: www.lightake.com


----------



## Nestor (Feb 15, 2011)

Lightake employs the same staff, sku numbers and similar catalog as Popbuying... so, yeah.


----------



## darkerarceus (Feb 15, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Lightake employs the same staff, sku numbers and similar catalog as Popbuying... so, yeah.


Defiantly go with lightake ^^


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 15, 2011)

Do people still order from these places when we have all these pro American shops? I only put up with DX/Lighttake/Popbuying and their 1 month shipping because there was no alternative back in the day.


----------



## Godmil (Feb 15, 2011)

Some people just have a lot of patience (also not a lot of money).


----------

